
Handybook Buys Exec in a Deal for the On-Demand World - anrope
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/15/exec-an-errand-service-exits-with-an-acquisition/?_r=1&
======
hkmurakami
Since the acquisition was a 100% stock transaction (and the acquirer is still
a private company), this is more of a "let's join forces" type deal than an
exit arrangement.

~~~
ivanplenty
Completely agree with @thatthatis, but one separate thought.

> _" talks began in October"_

> _" they [HandyBook] had a much better and well-defined marking model and
> they had already developed what we were trying to iterate, but better."_

Is this related to the departure of the people behind the
[https://giveit100.com/](https://giveit100.com/) around then? The non-
technical founder was responsible for marketing at Exec, for example. I could
imagine were I in her shoes and heard this back then I also would be looking
for new work.

~~~
karenxcheng
Hi Ivan, I (along with Finbarr) are the co-founders of
[http://giveit100.com](http://giveit100.com). I left Exec back in August and
had no idea of the Handybook merger/acquisition until now. I learned a lot at
Exec and am really grateful to have the chance to work there.

------
argumentum
Congrats! From the end of the article:

> _I’d like to try doing nothing for a while_ -justin kan

LMAO imagining that in justin's voice.

------
rouma7
On Freund is doing a great job heading up the engineering team at Handybook as
well. Really excited for those guys and their contribution to New York tech

------
wsr
Justin, congratulation on the company sale!

If you have a minute, I'd love for you to read this:

[https://www.facebook.com/notes/bowei-gai/one-year-
ago/101525...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/bowei-gai/one-year-
ago/10152522803170884)

I know you can create more amazing companies in the valley, everyone knows
that. But what I'd love to suggest is for you to take these next few months to
check out what else is out there in the world.

The market opportunity won't be as big, but your experience and unbelievable
drive for success (that's what I remember the most about you) can potentially
make a much bigger impact in the world outside of Silicon Valley.

Here is my open invitation for you to visit Philippines, or anywhere else in
29 countries I've traveled to this past year. I promise we can mobilize the
World Startup Report ambassadors network in every continent to make your trip
a successful one. These folks will gladly host and take care of you, anytime,
anywhere.

Please give this some thoughts... the world could use another superhero.

Bowei@worldstartupreport.com

~~~
justin
Thanks! I am interested in the startups in the rest of the world, especially
in SE Asia. I just got back from a trip to Thailand and Singapore, where I
talked to several startup investors, accelerators, and founders to try to
figure out where market opportunities might be. I didn't get to the
Phillipines on this trip, but hopefully will in the near future (planning
Indonesia at the very least this year).

~~~
wsr
Glad to hear that Justin!

SE Asia is a very interesting market, people are solving a completely
different set of problems that what we're used to in the first world
countries.

We have a very strong network here in SE Asia. Don't hesitate to reach out to
me on your next trip back. I'd be happy to show you what I've learned.

Congrats again!

------
namenotrequired
>> Mr. Kan [...] said he planned to take a few months off after the sale.

Is it normal / common for founders to sell their company but not join the new
parent company themselves?

------
smackfu
Confusing headline if you don't know "Exec" is the name of a business. And how
can anyone keep track of all the names of businesses around here.

------
timje1
The headline bookend _in a Deal for the On-Demand World_ sounds like the
writer ran out of intelligent things to say.

------
ajju
Congratulations Justin and Daniel.

~~~
danielkan
Thanks!

------
Dobbs
Congrats to the Kan brothers!

~~~
justin
Thank you!

------
pbharrin
Congrats! Awesome job.

